# Bermuda Dormant Want To Spray For Weeds?.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

My Bermuda Lawn Is Currently Dormant, Wat Can I Apply For The Weeds Currently?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty much anything you want. Many are raving about Celcius, which is not cheap but will last you a very long time considering the small doses. Keep in mind if weather is cold, the process of killing off weeds will be quite slow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Some here blanket spray roundup on dormant bermuda. Some here opt to use a selective herbicide. The choice is yours, but I would definitely recommend getting on a pre-emergent plan. A good pre-e plan will eliminate the need for most winter weed spraying.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Pretty much anything you want. Many are raving about Celcius, which is not cheap but will last you a very long time considering the small doses. Keep in mind if weather is cold, the process of killing off weeds will be quite slow.


Round up?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> Some here blanket spray roundup on dormant bermuda. Some here opt to use a selective herbicide. The choice is yours, but I would definitely recommend getting on a pre-emergent plan. A good pre-e plan will eliminate the need for most winter weed spraying.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Right On Thanks!, What's A Good Pre Emergent You Would Recommend?.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Pretty much anything you want. Many are raving about Celcius, which is not cheap but will last you a very long time considering the small doses. Keep in mind if weather is cold, the process of killing off weeds will be quite slow.


Celsius isn't going to do anything to the weeds pictured above. Blanket spraying glyphosate is the cheapest option 32oz per acre. If that scares you you'll need either Revolver, Tribute Total, Katana, Monument, ect...


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Some here blanket spray roundup on dormant bermuda. Some here opt to use a selective herbicide. The choice is yours, but I would definitely recommend getting on a pre-emergent plan. A good pre-e plan will eliminate the need for most winter weed spraying.
> ...


For the grassy weeds pictured Indaziflam (speticle flo) is the top dog. Cheaper option is the use Prodiamine + Simazine, or Dithiopyr + Simazine. However don't to expect complete control with either cheaper option.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Right On Thanks!, What's A Good Pre Emergent You Would Recommend?


I use Prodiamine - it is inexpensive and very effective. Here is a 5lb jug of Prodiamine 65 WDG for about $55 delivered. The max application rate for bermuda is only 0.83oz per thousand square feet per year. That said, you don't need anywhere near 5lb for your lawn size. I would recommend finding someone willing to sell you a small amount in the Prodiamine - Small Lawn Split thread.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Don_Bass said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much anything you want. Many are raving about Celcius, which is not cheap but will last you a very long time considering the small doses. Keep in mind if weather is cold, the process of killing off weeds will be quite slow.
> ...


yeah, Not my favorite choice, but I know people use it. Celcius would be best albiet slow if weather is cold. there is a thread somewhere where a member used it on a yard that looks similar to yours, cleared it out.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@high leverage concur on simazine.

As an alternate, thoughts on sencor or combo of sencor and tenacity?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty sure Tenacity will damage bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Pretty sure Tenacity will damage bermuda.


It absolutely will damage, but not kill bermuda. However, if someone is wanting a selective option, tenacity and sencor have a synergistic relationship.

https://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/deFrankJ/Streaming%20Media/Windows_Media/CPS_2016/slides_CPS_2016.pdf


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I know it's not goose grass in the photos, but tenacity and simazine are a contender.

I assume the pennant magnum is for pre control only. If it has a post impact, it will be something new to me.

http://www.greencastonline.com/imagehandler.ashx?ImID=1bdf7cdf-c1b0-4a94-b352-164e14c1d5ab&fTy=0&et=8


----------

